# Broken palate - experience, advice?



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi folks,
I'd like to know if any owners had a cat with a broken palate. Unfortunately, our cat flew over the balcony few hours ago, from the five story building and managed to break her palate. The vet said next 24-48 hrs are critical, he gave us instructions to enable her to rest, give her water with a syringe. He also said to have had cases with same injuries and out of 5 cats, three had lived, but all of them were older and heavier. Our baby is almost 5 months old so that should be a mitigating circumstance.

I'm worried sick, I can't stop crying whenever I look at her. She's resting now, but she can have long term consequences, like poor balance, although, again, being a young cat, she can recuperate completely. I'm scared to death we will lose her, and I guess I'm looking for more experiences to set my mind at ease a bit. Or to give me more advice what should I do, since I was too shocked while the vet talked so I must have missed something. 

This is a very heavy injury, and please please please, take care of your beautiful critters during the summer; with all the open windows and balconies. We've lost attention for 5 minutes to be shocked for life and I can only hope for our baby to be a fighter and push through this


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened. I had never heard of this. I would guess that eating will be a problem for awhile. If it's going to be awhile healing maybe a feeding tube would be the easiest way of feeding her. Don't blame yourself, unfortunately things like this happen. She is still a curious kitten with no fear and she is fast.


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi There

I'm no expert on this subject, however about 2 months ago I found a kitten at work (we thought it was dead) it was in bad shape. ( I guessing about 4 or 5 weeks old)
I started feeding it KMR with an eyedropper, and I could see that the bottom jaw was broke right in the middle of her mouth. I took her to the vet about 2 days later and they said it was, but she also had a temp of 104.2 and they could not do anything about it until her temp came down. They sent me home with clavamox and I was to take her back in 2 weeks. After 2weeks they said her jaw was healing on its own and was surprisingly strait.

Here is what I did, I only feed her KMR, no dry or canned food, I started out only feeding with an eyedropper, but in a few days she just lapped it up her self. I also tried to keep her from getting up on things, because when she jumped down she would plant her face into the floor, again she was only 4or 5 weeks

Now she is doing great and eating fine, Good Luck to you and your Kitty


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

I googled this because I was really curious about it. It's part of high rise syndrome which I had heard of. It also often includes a broken jaw and pelvis. Everything I found about it said that at some point surgery is performed to make sure everything heals with the right alignment.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Khalee !

Well, Khaleesi is one very lucky little kitten! She has certainly used up one of those 9 lives....let's hope she will continue to rally - without setbacks. _That's_ what I'd like to focus on with you.



> I was too shocked while the vet talked so I must have missed something.


Very likely so, and completely understandable. If I were you, I would speak with that Vet again and have him repeat everything he covered with you. And - have someone else go with you, someone who can absorb what is being said, and who can re-hash everything with you afterwards. If you do it by phone, have someone else on the line and introduced to the Vet, 'actively listening', participating and questioning/clarifying. Your Vet will (certainly, should) understand your need to know and thoroughly understand...especially about the recovery details and treatment plan, how he expects the injury to heal, and the recovery care you must provide at home.

Before you speak with the Vet, could you post back with as much of what you can remember from that conversation with the Vet?

Write it out yourself, first....then include anything he said about these points:
- what concerns he has
- what you have to watch for
- how to feed her
- any further treatment
- when he wants to see her again

When you post back, tell us
- what pain meds + other meds was she given
- exactly what foods does she usually eat and is it dry or wet
- what are her favourite wet foods

I've been doing some reading and some thinking and I'd like to share that with you, but after you post your recollections and that other info.


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience.

@ Dear Stryker,

Concerns are as follows: the crack (1 cm wide) can spread or infect, to my understandings, palate is protecting the brain. If she starts to lose balance, involuntary tilting her head to side, it's a clear sign something has gone wrong and it may be a sign of brain damage. He had said if it deteriorates, we will have to put her to sleep. There are of course, good prognosis - the fact she's young goes to her favor, so she can heal without any complications.

That's what we have to watch for, and also blood in urine (she had some when we came but he said it's normal for a fall like that where her bladder capillary reacted to the impact, and after an x-ray there was no sign of internal bleeding). But xray showed her hind leg is a bit battered but nothing is broken, although she may experience pain. 

She's still unable to completely snap out of her anesthesia (they had to put her to sleep to give her medicine and perform xray since she was fighting), so can't get up on her feet but when she pulls her head up, she's alert and with clear eyes (pupils dilated when dark and they constrict with bright light). He also said she will be wheezing and sneezing blood but nothing to worry about as she needs to get rid off the blood from the injury.

We aren't allowed to feed her until tomorrow morning when I will go for a check up and buy special food we will feed he with a synergy.
Further treatments are more antibiotics to help prevent an infection, and shots to help her heal faster.

We feed her with Royal canin for kittens up to 12 months old, it's dry food and some salmon treats, plus we usually give her some raw fish if we eat some, but that about covers her diet. She always has a fresh bowl of water, well actually three scattered over the flat. We never feed her milk, only yogurt on very rare occasions (we tried some cheese too).

These are the meds she got:
solu-medrol
atropin sulfas
dexdomitor
antisedan
synulox
aneurin
roborante calier


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

They may give her Hills A/D. It seems to be the go to for injured or very sick cats or dogs, Patches was on it when he had a feeding tube. It's high calorie and nutrient dense so they don't have to eat much of it. It's also very bland and easy to digest. I advise you not to look at the ingredients but of course you will because I did. The ingredients look pretty bad but it is great for cats in recovery.


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh yes, that's right, I think he mentioned Hills. Thank you. I just hope she will be okay, I should be sleeping now, but here I am, hawking over her and trying to give her some water. But she's a fighter alright, tried to jump up the couch already. And that's what got her into this trouble - jumping. The vet seems to know what he's talking about so I'm hopeful he will continue treating her tomorrow.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.
Have no other input except sorrow.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prayers and Hugs ♡♡


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Sending prayers and hugs your way I can't imagine


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

From what you said, the doctor will not close that 1cm hole in her palate. From the reading I've done since I read your post, I've seen cases where the hole was repaired, and others left to heal.

Where it has been left to heal on its own, there is a greater danger of infection. I'll show you one case where no repair was done..._BUT, the cat was fed with a feeding tube, which reduced infection risk._

You wrote that you will feed her with a syringe. (That is very commonly done. It can be a life saver for cats who cannot or will not eat.) BUT, there is another real danger in syringe-feeding a cat with a hole in its palate....

When you, or your cat swallows food, the tongue moves to the roof of your mouth (the palate), pushing the food up and back toward the throat. The danger is that, with a hole in the palate, food may (probably will) go up through that hole and into the nasal cavity. From there it can go down into the nose - or - may go down into the lungs....if food gets into the lungs, it can cause an extreme form of pneumonia which is often fatal.

That's my greatest concern about syringe-feeding your kitten.

(Syringe feeding, itself, is usually very stressful for any cat - at least, at first. Even with no such mouth problem, cats who are stressed and struggling can easily aspirate/breathe in liquid food.)

If you do syringe feed, here are a few thoughts:


use a very small syringe, one that fits easily in your hand (3-6ml)
show the syringe to the cat, allowing the cat to desensitize to it
practice first, away from the cat, so that you "learn" how to make small drops of food come out...not even squirts, just drops
put some of the food on the tip of the syringe, allow the cat to smell it
insert the syringe into the side of her mouth and put a few drops of food inside
I also see another problem with syringe feeding - you'll need to handle her mouth and that handling will cause some flexing - some movement - of the area....I can't see how the palate can heal with frequent manipulation of the facial area. Maybe I'm wrong.....that is a question for the Vet. If he isn't concerned, then you decide.

I really do think that the easiest, safest way to feed her will be with a feeding tube. Discuss this with the doctor. (There are different types of feeding tubes: one goes into the nose, another through the neck and a third, which goes into the stomach...don't worry, they're easy to do.)

Here's one case where the palate was allowed to heal on its own (down the page a little) This Month at Vetrica You'll see the feeding tube entering the nose there. (that cat also had other oral injuries)

Here is another where surgical repair was done PetSmile Month There, they say that, if a repair is not done, the jaw will be misaligned.

You should ask about pain medication as well. Opiate pain meds are safe, a liquid will be easiest and Buprenorphine would be it. Here, we also have 'pain patches" - those need to be changed every 3-4 days.


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. 19 hours had passed she is still resting, although she can get up on her feet, she can't walk much. Poor thing even made an effort to walk over to her litter box I've placed right next to her blankie. No blood in that tiny amount of urine she left behind.

Also, thank you Stryker, that was exactly my worry as well. Logic tells you feeding her with a fracture in her mouth can be worrying and may cause more problems. I'm scheduled to see the vet in half an hour and I'll definitely discuss this with him. I've never took care of a sick cat so I hope he will give me good instructions.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sending prayers and Hugs, Lots of them...♡♡♡


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Sending prayers and Hugs, Lots of them...♡♡♡


Thank you :heart

Another cat was rushed to the vet today, a male falling off the balcony, but he was a lucky one, just had a broken leg. 
The vet said there's always a possibility a bit of food and water will get into her respiratory system that's why she's on antibiotics to fight any possible infection that may come out of that. We need to feed her with an injection, mix the food (Royal canin Recovery; Hills was also an option but they didn't have it in stock) with water and inject it behind her teeth, preferably aiming for her throat so she can just swallow it. Surgery is a possibility but he had said it's a very difficult surgery since that's a very hard bone to join together, so it's better to put as less pressure on it by feeding her this way and just waiting it slowly heals on its own.

Fingers crossed! Hope this experience will help other cat owners with cats having these kind of injuries. The survival rate is high, but they usually die within 24 hours.


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

What an ordeal. I've know other people who have done the assisted feeding with the syringe and the main thing is to take it slow. The same is true of a feeding tube. The Royal Canin is probably almost the same as the Hills. She is young so she will heal faster than an adult cat.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Khalee said:


> We need to feed her with an injection, mix the food...with water and inject it behind her teeth, preferably aiming for her throat so she can just swallow it.


Khalee..........that's what we're not supposed to do - NOT aim for the throat.

That's how cats with perfect mouths get aspiration pneumonia...they choke on the food and breathe it into their lungs!

Please ask the doctor to use a feeding tube........that's the ONLY way to ensure it doesn't go to the lungs! ....AND, a tube is EASY!


> In this photograph, we can see the large hole in Tommy's palate. Note also the displaced maxilla (upper jaw), which you can see by the upper incisor teeth no longer being in a straight line. You can also see that Tommy lost his right upper canine tooth. The feeding tube is visible in Tommy's left nostril.
> 
> This Month at Vetrica


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Khalee..........that's what we're *not* supposed to do - *NOT* aim for the throat.
> 
> That's how cats with perfect mouths get aspiration pneumonia...they choke on the food and breathe it into their lungs!
> 
> Please ask the doctor to use a *feeding tube*........that's the ONLY way to ensure it doesn't go to the lungs! ....AND, a tube is *EASY*!


This is what I had always understood but I didn't feel I knew enough about it to contradict the vet. I always understood the side of the mouth far enough back to force the cat to swallow it rather than spit it out. I agree about the feeding tube. I got one for Patches when he was very sick and I thought it was less stressful for him and easier for me. It's very easy to do just time consuming. He had the kind that went in the side of his neck.


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Well we're not really aiming for the throat, but this is very stressful, since we're trying to avoid getting the food in her injury, and on the other hand she's so hungry, poor thing is just hogging it down and biting on the syringe. We will TRY feeding her half the can (for her weight), and the vet told us to mix it with water so it would run down smoothly. Saying that eating this way can be dangerous for the wound (slowing down the process of healing). Besides, she keeps grooming herself.

I will definitely ask about the tube. I'm scheduled tomorrow for another round of antibiotics, so will definitely ask him. We keep practicing but when we feed her it squirts into her mouth, because she moves suddenly and scares us we will jab it into her injury. This is probably the worst thing I had to do in my life :/


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

I tried assisted feeding with Patches and I found it very stressful too. He didn't want to eat so it really was forced feeding. This poor little kitten doesn't understand anything that's going on other than something isn't right with her mouth and she's hungry.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Khalee, as hard as it is to stay calm, this is when your cat needs all the Calm Energy it can get! Act like you know what you're doing (even if you don't right now!) As strange as it sounds, it works! Your little cat will feel reassured and help calm her down...
I know that Feeling, when you're afraid that you might cause more pain/harm!
You have to get past that for her sake!

I am definitely in agreement with Stryker, have the Vet put in a feeding tube!
It will be easier on her, she'll get the food she needs to heal and keep other potential risks from happening! 

Khalee, you guys Can Do This!!
Sending Prayers and Hugs ♡♡♡


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Khalee said:


> Well we're not really aiming for the throat...
> 
> but this is very stressful, since we're trying to avoid getting the food in her injury
> 
> ...


And, imagine trying to "aim" with all that going on! Sooooo hard.

I showed you some good visuals last night - in that skull video. It might help your aim if you can visualize the structure of the back corners of the mouth again. Remember, what you are seeing is the top, the roof of the mouth...look at the back corners and notice how there's a curvature there, a natural structural corner. That's your target. There are two shots of those areas in the video: 1. at *1:40* into it and 2. at *5:07* All you need is a few seconds to 'take in' the image: 





A couple of thoughts:


start feeding *before* she gets really hungry
put a smaller amount in the syringe - less danger of choking
get several more syringes from the Vet, so you won't keep her waiting while you refill



> ...Besides, she keeps grooming herself.


 Well, she does want to look "presentable" 

How about some some extra brushing for her?



> I will definitely ask about the tube.


I was thinking of something I read here on the forum years ago...it was a post by a Vet specialist, and he said 'I would prefer that a Vet do something they have experience with, rather than ask a Vet to _try something new_'. You know, if this Vet hasn't done tubes before, maybe he knows another doctor who has experience. Or, is there a Vet school anywhere near you? .......just a couple of thoughts.




> This is probably the worst thing I had to do in my life.


I know that my own experience was just that....but, I think it was my outcome that made it that way. I believe, if my cat would have 'made it', I would be feeling very differently about it today.

Khalee, think about this: you are helping her to eat, assisting her over a large bump in the road.

And...every time you help her, it IS getting better...and easier. She'll gradually relax and it will become a bonding time for you both.

We're all here for you, Khalee...and sending lots of Calm Energy your way!


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

It's actually a good sign that she is grooming. A cat that feels really bad doesn't groom.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

The grooming thing after eating has to do more with instinct then well being.

In the wild the cats always clean themselves of any scent of food in order to avoid predictors.

It's one of those things like some cats will scratch at the floor trying to cover their food. 
Institutionally they feel it has to be done. Rational thinking isn't on the radar screen.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think the fact that she is Hungary And Grooming, is a very good sign!
Cats actually groom for a number of reasons...And its when they Stop, that you have to really start worrying. ..
It means they've given up.
This little cat is going to make it!! Period!
She has owners who are caring and will get her through this...
And they have us for Support!
Prayers and Hugs ♡♡♡


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any updates? How are you all doing?
We're all pulling for you!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Khalee,

My heart was breaking when I read this post - what you both must be going through at this point, but with all the comments it sounds like you have a good handle on this and I'm confident that little kitty is going to be just fine. Keeping you in my thoughts - bunches of hugs to you two!!!


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry sorry, I'm a bit exhausted. The stress finally caught up on me, and now my hubs is sick, hahah, we are really on the roll! But we got a hang of feeding her, it takes us longer but it's worth it. We feed her every couple of hours, because she lost some weight, at least looks like it. Plenty of water, chicken soup and Recovery for our precious bean. The vet was ecstatic that she pulled through these 48 hours, and can't believe how good she looks now. He said to keep up with what we're doing, reassured us she won't choke if we apply the food carefully in the side of her mouth. She yawned so I managed to get a look inside her mouth, it looks like it's healing.

But, she's limping a lot, since her hind leg is pretty beat up. Today she even managed to sit three times for few seconds what was a REALLY great feeling. The vet said she has soft tissue damage but it should heal if she just rests and continues taking antibiotics and vitamins he's giving her every day now. The prognosis is positive, but there are still possibilities for complications. We're monitoring her constantly, because now she's gotten bored and wants to move. We let her move a bit, because we're sure she's the best judge how much she can take. That's good to see she has the energy.

Uh, so thank you everyone for helping out with your positive thoughts! It's truly a miracle she lived through such trauma. But it's not over yet.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for her. As you say, you're over the initial hump but there may be some speed bumps down the road a ways. I really hope she continues to improve, you are doing a GREAT job with her.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh, THAT has to be just the greatest news!

Honestly, I have the biggest lump in my throat that I can remember.

And, what's this??????? Now you have TWO PATIENTS to look after?

I think that hub of yours is just jealous of all the attention that someone else is getting. Best advice: just IGNORE him........then, you'll see how sick he really is!

Just a caution for you.....I'm not sure I'd be letting her be the judge of how much she can take........kittens, after all, are not the best judge of a lot of things............look what she did to herself! Kidding aside, they are just bundles of energy.......quite qwazzzzy, really.

OK........now, who has a camera in your house? We deserve PIX !


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kahlee, Yeah! I knew you guys could do it!! Sounds like Hubby needs some Chicken Soup now! 
Sounds like Bean is on her way to recovery!
Now, about that window...maybe hard wire screen, framed, on hinges with a handle?
There's a lot of DIY'ers here who I'm sure
could help you come up with a tastful solution! ! 
Just so very, very Happy for you!


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

I am so happy this kitten is doing so well. It's amazing what they can go through and come out okay. I guess that's where the saying about 9 lives comes from.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Khalee, Update Please!
How is Bean today?
Hope hubbys feeling better!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

How is your baby doing?


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

Stryker said:


> OK........now, who has a camera in your house? We deserve PIX !


Your comment about my husb seeking attention brought a hearty laugh on my part! :thumb
And for that, you deffo deserve few pics! You'd never tell she just went through a major trauma. We haven't taken any photos when she looked bad, we didn't want any memories reminding us of this.

She's still limping, we still have to feed her, but her playful spirit is definitely back. Antibiotics are still in order, and I can't even express how happy we are she made it through. Hopefully it will continue that way, and her hind leg will heal. Can't wait to play with her, she desperately needs her toys back rcat


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Bean is gorgeous!
So happy to hear she is doing better and better.


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

She is so cute and I am so happy that she is doing well. Looking at her in those pictures I would never guess she was such a daredevil.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh she is just SO SO SO SO SO gorgeous. It's so wonderful that she has pulled through and is making progress.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Khalee said:


> Your comment about my husb seeking attention brought a hearty laugh on my part! :thumb
> And for that, you deffo deserve few pics! You'd never tell she just went through a major trauma. We haven't taken any photos when she looked bad, we didn't want any memories reminding us of this.
> 
> She's still limping, we still have to feed her, but her playful spirit is definitely back. Antibiotics are still in order, and I can't even express how happy we are she made it through. Hopefully it will continue that way, and her hind leg will heal. Can't wait to play with her, she desperately needs her toys back rcat


Sorry, I was late to the thread but she sounds like she is in good hands with you and your hubby. She just needs some TLC now


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wonderful Job, You Two!!
Beans is absolutely adorable! 
She should be up and Zooming around before you know it!!
I'm doing a Happy Dance for you all!!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh..........just WOW !

She is simply stunning.

So, now all is explained. _NOW_ we know why hubs is acting up. The evidence is right there in those pictures!

Pure JEALOUSY. Plain and simple. The "Wish I Looked That Good" syndrome.

It's OK....just send him along 










Seriously, I hope you are taking care of yourself, too. I know all this will have taken a lot out of you. I also think that the most difficult time has past and, with all the learning from those first days, I'm sure that it's just a matter of routine now.

From what I've read, it takes about 30 days to completely heal up - we'll be there with you.........for a price, of course: PIX


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We Need an Update!!! Please?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

How's she doing ????


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

It's been almost three weeks since her accident and she's doing marvelous! Less cuddly now when she's feeling better but back to her mischievous ways. She was on antibiotics for a week and the vet was quite surprised it's healing up that nicely. She still has a nasty limp though, so we're monitoring that. In about 10 days she will have to perform another xray so the vet can be sure a surgery won't be necessary.
So the same regime... love, care, softer food (wet foods) for a little while and trying to get her off higher places when she starts climbing the furniture, hehe.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH YAY!! Good to hear the update on Bean! Sounds like she's definitely on the road to recovery!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh that's such wonderful news! Thanks for updating us. Keep them coming!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

> Just a caution for you.....I'm not sure I'd be letting her be the judge of how much she can take........kittens, after all, are not the best judge of a lot of things............look what she did to herself!


this made me laugh.

khalee, you don't know how aghast i was when i read this. i knew about high rise syndrome but not really in detail, just that cats falling five stories or less were much more likely to have injuries. but i never knew a cat could even break its palate, that makes me shudder.

i live on the fifth floor and because of a city ordinance (historic Denver) we have to leave the outside of the building looking exactly as it is. which means no screens on the windows. my entire south wall is just three gigantic windows. i have always only left them open an inch or two because i have heard that other people's cats have fallen. all there is out there is a sidewalk, and maybe twenty feet from that are the light rail tracks, so not really a place you want to fall. my cats have always enjoyed sitting and looking out the window, but in seven years, no problems. two cats were adults, and one was an eight week old kitten who never showed much interest in the window.

three years ago i got another kitten, about five months old. i don't remember exactly how old he was when he did this, but it was still warm outside so maybe a month later. the windows have counter-weights on them so that you can lift them open with one finger practically. i turned around one day from putting dishes away to see him _squeezing back *in *_from the ledge! as soon as he jumped down, i went over and pushed the window down to less than an inch. apparently he can't get it open if i barely leave it cracked because he can't get his nose in there to push. if he could get the big heavy metal front door open, i guarantee you he would come and go as he pleased.

i had bad dreams about my cats jumping out the window when i first moved in, but i never left them open very far and was lulled into a false sense of security, i guess.

i have air conditioning so the window doesn't absolutely need to be even cracked, and most of the time i leave them completely closed. i open them once in awhile to make sure they still will, but other than that, nope. if i had thought much about it, he is the kitty that loves the windows (he still does: he goes and sits in one every morning after he eats) and isn't afraid of a thing. he gets in the carrier, doesn't a make a peep, and loves to go anywhere. he likes to go to the lobby with me and has even gone to take the trash out, so he thinks he's invincible.

i am so glad this never happened to me and i'm very sorry it happened to you. it's good to hear that she's healing so well, but what an awful and horrifying ordeal.

does she seem to still want to get up on the balcony ledge or has she seen enough?


----------



## ck2d (Apr 22, 2013)

Can you open the windows from the top? I'd definitely give that a shot. Plus if they're open at the top, the warm air will blow out.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

nope, they're just these big old 100 year-old windows without transoms.  it's okay, sometimes I open them a little and put fans in front of them blowing out. I always have to watch Houdini anyway because he really likes to hide in stuff and be a stowaway. I have never had such a confident and unafraid cat.

and trust me, ever since that happened (and it was all I do not to scream bloody murder) I watch him _all_ the time. after khalee's story, even more if that's possible. :yikes


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cinderflower, Would it be possible to make frames that would fit inside, with hinges so you swing them open...with hardware type small wire stapled to the frames?
They wouldn't be on the outside to show from the street and would allow you to open the windows safely ...


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

it might be, but i'd have to hire a carpenter to do a custom job and it would be pretty expensive. I know my ceilings are about fifteen feet and I've not measured the windows myself but there isn't really any wall there and they almost go ceiling to floor. I already had to buy custom blinds, and I keep them closed most of the time because they're, not flimsy really, but it's very easy to break one off the track and then you have to buy a whole new set for that window. something about the clips being discontinued, so i'd rather not replace all three windows until they're kind of old. at least -ish.

it's cool. it only happened that one time and now that I know what's possible, there's no chance of him getting the opportunity again. 

didn't mean to derail your thread, this is a very good topic for people as a cautionary tale. I thought the worst they could do was break their backs, which is bad enough, but I can't think of anything worse than a broken palate.


----------



## Khalee (Jun 5, 2013)

@cinderflower, thank you for sharing your experience! That's why we're here. Unfortunately, we've gotten a daredevil on our hands, hehe. Just today I was coming back home and I stopped in front of our building to look up. Needless to say, I've got shivers up my spine just to imagine how it was for her to fall off this height. Terrible, truly terrible. We're grateful she's alive and healing. I mean, we're aware complications can still happen, but I think she's out of that tight spot for now and it's just a matter of time she heals completely. We're currently struggling with finance, so we're deeply concerned if she'll have to undergo hip surgery, because where we live it's EXPENSIVE. A lot, not only the surgery but the trip/transport to another city where they perform these kind of surgeries. If everything goes well we should replace the windows (we can only open them fully, yeah old windows, pft) and put a net on them so we can be sure none of this will happen. Thankfully, Summer is almost at its end so I can close the windows when we can't pay attention to her, because this was really a matter of SECONDS of not paying attention to her. She's probably seen a bird or some kind of an insect that almost cost her life. 

I've been a dog 'owner' for my entire life, so this is basically the first cat we've adopted (I was dragging homeless animals home ever since I was a child ), and I can't imagine my future without her. This is one blessed cat!

Keep sharing your experiences, I'm really 100% certain that our quick reaction saved her life, because we were in a car in a matter of minutes when this happened and the vet had put her on the antibiotics the same day.

But to make things even more ironic, she began changing her baby teeth during the time, and right now, her right upper eyetooth hasn't fell out so her adult tooth is growing right next to it :/


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

> We're currently struggling with finance.....


Excuses, excuses........pay up! WHERE are the PIX you owe us?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Excuses, excuses........pay up! WHERE are the PIX you owe us?


Indeed!


----------

